# Hurst (Ft Worth) Texas Swap Meet, Saturday October 13



## sm2501 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 26, 2012)

What kind of bikes and parts show up for sale at this meet? How many vendors could I expect to see?


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 11, 2012)

It's only 3 hours from me. I think I'll go and bring my Jaguar, Phantom and Paramount.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 28, 2012)

BUMP, no activity on this meet?  Texans only?  

I'd like a little more information prior to doing a road trip.
What kind of bikes and parts show up for sale at this meet? How many vendors could I expect to see?


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Swap Meet, Let's post pictures*

I will be bringing several pre and post war bikes to sell as well as lots of parts.  Also a one-of-a-kind three-wheel bike custom made for the mechanic at Lone Star Steel, very cool ratrod.  I think it would be cool if we post some photos of things we are bringing to the meet to swap/sell.  I will do that this week.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 30, 2012)

Good suggestion TexasJeff! Thanks


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Some bikes I will bring to sell or swap*


















I will have parts, pieces, and tires too.  I know, the unicycle and the Villy Custom cruiser aren't vintage.


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 3, 2012)

PM sent....


----------



## creebobby (Oct 12, 2012)

This show is tomorrow!

Weather Channel says 20 percent chance of rain.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 12, 2012)

creebobby said:


> This show is tomorrow!
> 
> Weather Channel says 20 percent chance of rain.




That's great...That means there's a 80% chance of sunshine!


----------



## creebobby (Oct 12, 2012)

That's what I meant to say.  The glass is mostly empty (of rain), and mostly full (of sunshine).


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 12, 2012)

Alrighty, I'll be there. 
Everyone be sure to bring all sorts of nifty stuff for me to buy!


----------



## 2006juanh (Aug 2, 2013)

Any info on this years event?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 19, 2013)

2006juanh said:


> Any info on this years event?




X2?? Any information available


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 19, 2013)

mazdaflyer said:


> X2?? Any information available




X3
Us poor Texans don't have all the fancy swaps like memory lane and ann arbor..
This is all we've got!


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 19, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> X3
> Us poor Texans don't have all the fancy swaps like memory lane and ann arbor..
> This is all we've got!




There's a "sticky" message right above this one in the swap meet forum....also on the front page of this website-

http://thecabe.com/


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 19, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> There's a "sticky" message right above this one in the swap meet forum....also on the front page of this website-
> 
> http://thecabe.com/




OK thanks, it wasn't showing up with the Tapatalk connection. Noticed this is the same day as my 50th HS reunion though. Bummer.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 15, 2014)

Is there gonna be one this year?


----------

